# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Samopharm Facebook | UKRAINE

## Fragolino

*UKRAINE |FB| Samopharm Facebook* 

*THE BAN ON ADVERTISING ACTIVITIES HAS BEEN PASSED! (ZRD+)*
Manual Farm 2 weeks+
Ukraine geolocation
2 BM+RK, photos, reposts, authorization on third-party sites, interests and activity outside of Facebook
FP. Cookies+, Foto+, Token EAAB, 2FA

Telegram : @qstaff

----------


## Fragolino

ready to work on large volumes

----------

